# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Koud hebben en PDS

## rafaelo

hallo mijn vraag is of je als je pds hebt het ook vaak koud kan krijgen jah of neej om dat ik t namelijk erg vaak koud heb of me handen of voeten soms me heele lichaam de kachel zet ik soms wel op 25 graden maar krijg het niet warm en soms is het ook in eens weer weg. had ik anders nooit last van since ik pds heb wel een zoort kou aan vallen ofzo

----------


## rafaelo

ennog iets wat ik er niet bij had gezet. ook heb ik soms als ik naar de wc moet om te poepen. erg last van me blaas krijg dat hoort niet bij pds zegt iedereen die pijn is vrezelijk

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Rafaelo,

Als je PDS hebt dan kun je het inderdaad wat vaker koud hebben. 
Maak je niet druk, is helemaal normaal.
En dat je tijdens de ontlasting soms last van je blaas hebt wil ook niet zo heel veel zeggen, hoor. Hoe kom je er trouwens bij dat het je blaas is????
Het kan natuurlijk ook zo zijn dat je tijdens de ontlasting gewoon wat pijn in je onderbuik hebt, wat door je darmen wordt veroorzaakt.
Als ik naar het toilet ga dan heb ik ook weleens pijn in de onderbuik. 
Ik denk dat er wel meerdere zijn die dat hebben.
Ga trouwens eens op het internet googelen op PDS. Er zijn namelijk heel veel site's die over PDS gaan. Misschien heb je er wat aan.

Déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

nou het is zeker me blaas net of als je het ophoud dat ken je miss wel. preciss t zelfde gevoel.en weet je miss ook of je dan last van je klieren kan hebben dat is niet zo leuk want heb daar vaak last van aan de 2 zij kanten van me nek net of het iets op zwelt nooit iets van gehoort.

----------


## rafaelo

hmm eigelijk zijn er niet veel echt goeie sits met info over pds. ja een forum die niet in gebruk is

----------


## Déylanna

Ik weet niet hoe jij zoekt op het net, maar als ik zoek naar PDS dan krijg ik zeker wel goede site's en forums.
Kijk maar eens op WWW.PDSB.NL en op PRIKKELBAREDARM.WEB-LOG.NL
succes!

déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

ja heb al gezien is ook niet veel kweet het ook niet meer nu beginnen me klieren ook erg op te zetten laatse dagen krijg ook moeite met slikken soms

----------


## dineke

Rafaelo, waarom ga je niet even naar de dokter, pfeiffer komt op dit moment veel voor.
Opgezette klieren en keelklachten zou ookzoiets kunnen zijn. Succes en beterschap.

----------

